# Sticky  Looking for Information?



## T-Man

Reference Manuals are important. It's where I always start by reading the manual. So this thread will be my link support to information that is useful to you.

I would try amazon.com for book selections they have a wide range of use books and the inventory and prices change all the time.

I also suggest Woodland Scenics a good all scale supplier of accessories.

Here is a Lionel search on Amazon Unfortunately Lionel has other meanings than trains, but it works.

My first on line suggestion is the Basic 0/27 O manual. This is a copy of an ordinary manual that came out in the 50's with a Lionel set. It has a lot of beginner information. A good place to start. This is located Thor's site. This guy has an excellent site. You should look at his layout plans too.

Another is the model railroad electronics for the "do it yourself" enthusiast.

Basic 027 Manual

The 1956 Instruction Booklet searchable in pdf form. Submitted by Quietman

Thor/Marx Homepage  he has an excellent Marx section too.

The nice thing is the Manual is printable.

The American Flyer Service Manual

Block Signal Wiring is discussed at The Toy Train Revue.

The best technical source on line is the Olsen Library (search other threads for copies)

The reference for postwar transformers

Also from GR John with Google talent Two Rail O Scale Primer

Teledoc has a four page cross reference manual for Lionel Interchangeable Parts from 1956.

Another important feature is the "SEARCH". In the past we may have answered or covered the same topics. They are still there to view. You have a general search, an advance search (that can narrow it down by author) and the tag search about a specific item. The tag search also has a suggestion feature to assist you.

This thread is by no means complete. I just use this as a starting point. It my personal preference.

In my Signature Link Page ( The link at the bottom of this post) is a number of topics discussed here in the forum. Most are with pictures. The topic list is long so bear with it. My picture list has gotten so long I went to photo bucket for ease of retrieval. So peruse the threads and post your inquiries.

I am adding this link on phasing post war transformers.
Also submitted by GR John. Thanks.


----------



## T-Man

*DCC Information and Company Sites*

Way Back when I answered questions on DCC it was a standard reply. Just visit the site who makes it and read their material and FAQ's. That's it. 

*Here is the Lionel Site. *

Lionel Service documents for the modern era 1970 to 2006

American Flyer and K Line is owned by Lionel. 

American Flyer wiring Diagrams

Train web printable electric diagrams

A Marx site


For Parts there is Port Line Hobby

This guy always has a good table at the Wilmington train show.:thumbsup:

Port lines has a very good list of clinic articles that includes Lionel as well as AF.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
It has one on phasing postwar transformers.

And the MTH Site.

Kusan and American Toy Trains


The second best piece of information I can give you is on the web under the Lionel Supplements. This information starts in 1970 to 2004 somewhere around 44 of them and new ones are added. These are technical diagrams of trains and accessories the problem is that they are a jungle and you need to see the index of each one to know what it contains. The good news is that they re down loadable. The sup page.
The index to these is large. The engine numbers are grouped to type, later they are indexed by cab number. The manual numbers run 1-1 to 15-99 and so on. The adobe reader has it's own page system and this is what is used to print. This information is on every CD Service Manual so a lot of good stuff is there, you just need to find it. Printing a page here and there is well worth it.

This takes us to Supplement 1-9 this covers the MPC era from 1970 to the mid 80's. It gives details of all the differences in the engines produced in this time period. Some are only DC. So this is where you look up the engine number and dive right in. Supp 1-9


----------



## T-Man

*Marx*

Marx has limited information.

Thor comes through again. So here is his page.

Smitty's Toy Train Marx Parts

The Robert Grossman Company Marx Train Parts

Marx
490 Loco
999 steam

diagram explained

T-man Marx attack apart 

Bob Kenny pictorial on reverse unit

NEW  Marx Tinplate trains .com has some printable instructions and old catalogs


----------



## Big Ed

Thanks T.:thumbsup:


I am burning a CD of your links.


Disc title, just a simple  T-MANS HELPFUL LINKS and MORE 

Complete with updated pictures of your newest endeavors.
Just go to the CD and pop out some T mans help.


Complete with The SERVOGUY O, chapter /add on.
Thanks Servoguy too, you add very helpful posts.:thumbsup: A OK


----------



## T-Man

*Modern Lionel*

CW 80 Transformer

036 Fastrack Remote Switch

Polar Express Tender


----------



## T-Man

*Parts*

One good thing going is part suppliers. Some are specialized for one thing or another.

The first is Lionel. They have pictures that break down the parts.

Of Course we have Olsen that suplies us with technical information. The link is closed.
You can download a copy. Link. to a zip file from Millstone Mike

A favorite is Jeff the Train Tender



Then there is East Coast Train Parts in NJ not to be confused with North East Trains in Peabody Mass.

South in PA there is Hennings Trains which is also a store.

In Lexington Mass there is Dr Tinker

Stores there is North East Trains. in Peabody Mass.

Charles Ro in Malden, Mass

Gunnerunnerjohn's complete list link. Some I have never heard of!

S & W Parts NY


----------



## T-Man

*Train ID Mostly Lionel*

There is the http://www.postwarlionel.com/

The Tandem Associates too

The Olsen Library Helps too

Also Lionel-Train-Set.com

Prewar trains online are more difficult. I use a Dolyle book. Also I have a CD with prewar catalogs which are cool.I can view the sets and original costs.

Ebay is Okay for pricing if the you know the engine number.

How about vintage ads for oil. A great resource.


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man,

EXCELLENT thread ... great compilation of source info ... well done!!!

I'll add a couple of Marx identification sources ...

http://www.toyandtrainguides.com/marxtin.htm

http://marxtinplatetrains.com/index.html

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## T-Man

A Lionel Prewar reference.



This is a Terry Gibbs site. Lost in my favorites.
The encyclopedia of trains

His new mainpage ,the bottom right has interesting articles.


----------



## tjcruiser

T,

Nice links. I hope he finds time to expand the prewar steam engine section. Mostly electric loco information on his site.

Interestingly, he shows a Lionel/Ives 1561 electric loco. I was ebay-cruising the other day and saw a 1661 Lionel/Ives (which is very similar to my 1681's) which was misidentified as a "1561" ... while I knew the tag was wrong, I wondered if there ever was a 1561 loco. Well, now I know ... the electric one, per Terry's site. Neat.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

An excellent site for info,

http://www.thortrains.net/index.htm


----------



## Robes

Great thread for a newbie,.... Bookmarked em all....


----------



## tjcruiser

By the power invested in me, I hereby declare this informative thread STICKIED!

(Great thread, T-Man.)

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Now I'll know where to find it.


----------



## T-Man

*Quick Forum links by subject matter*

This page is from the How to Thread. This is where I normally start to find content links. I guess we have accomplished a lot here. I don't like to be a broken record but if I can improve or clarify something then fine I will. I tried to explain things thoroughly for all the readers who will follow. I find this lacking in other forums and it is appreciated here. Thanks.


My initial intro number 142  On page 15! I think the membership was around 800 back then.



Yes ! A good idea, most forums dislike reviewing old threads but I encourage it.
My tags for threads need work. 
I'll reserve my spot here.
Lately,I have been reviewing my gallery and posting the url where they are found in the forum.

My Signature Links! Favorites of interest.

Railroad Rob's Pail Full of Train Takes
Railroad Rob's YouTube Train Adventures
LED USE  LED Flasher
LED Refresher 2010
Reverse circuit
How to column Post number 4.
LED Flasher parts for variations
What is it?
Real Caboose links

Photobucket is very easy to use. I upload multiple pictures at a time. I can also write on them while they are still in use here. The changes appear on the next page refresh. WIth attachments you have to delete and upload another picture.and then add it to the post. Also Photobucket links are viewable to non members, lurking.

Threads of interest.
MTH Battery,BCR
The Seroguy intro to 022 switch maintenance at CTT
WHistle, bell buttonRestore Prewar Trains
Manuals
Firebox LED, 8604 engine
e unit an intro
eunit drum replacement
Lionel Tune Up, cleaning a caboose.
Mini CRAFT WOOD KITS
Simple How To's

Accessories for the Layout
Junk Box
Motors of the Rue Morgue
259e Revival
Truck study
Strip paint off plastic
Remote Switch History Dates
Bend cast metal
bend cast cow catcher
Post War
Lionel part dealers
Look at at a Post War Lionel 027 6466X Whistle Tender
6111 Flatcar bracket chipped roof repair
6111 thread on brackets
more 6111 metal flatcars
Convert BabeRuth frame to use on a tender shell
8141t or 8203t sound tender
waste car
wheel puller
022 switch
Revive an old cast engine hint.
Track Cleaning car
Track Difference O/027Clean a motor and e unit
Clean and ID an old engine
Clean Tubular Track
Clean a shell
8315
68 motor car
600 series switchers
2037 and e unit
520
Make a coal load
2353T
tank car modification - sub marine
rusty trucks and frame fix
Accessories thread Lionel Marx and scale items
My How to thread
Mold a part using Bondo
Caboose Mod
caboose roof repair-porthole type
Weathering by Ogage47 Good rust
truck cleaning and trestles
8141 engine
Turn AC motor to DC
Searchlight 3650
Scout 1062
chain link fence
My 2333 intro
currrent 2333 thread by igmuska
Plastic truck repair
Substitue for a seach light car lens
260 Bumper, 90 Control Button
6111 Flat Car Revisited
Metal frame, loads, tank car frame, and a tour car
Using a capacitor for car lighting
Clean tubular track
Clean a shell
No 154 Highway Signal
1122 Switch
022 switch
Chain Link fence
Nails as joiners and axles
Joining O to 027 track trick
Tubular Track Mods,isolate rails for operating accessories. 
String a crane car 6460
Coupler for a SCOUT lash up.
2333 Ed's diagrams
Test a 70's 8141 chuff sound tender
Chain link ideas from members
E unit repair and drum change
Cast boiler strip and paint
Lionel 249 1958
Lionel 250 1957
open a 1015 transformer
239 Scout 1967
Bench test a steam electric motor
675/2025 shell painting
metal frame
Dc motor on AC
OTC CTC Lock ons
Milk car 3412
6019 track
Simple Hows
transformer buzz
smoke conversion kit by erkenband
600 series MKT
Caboose tune up
Metal frames and loads
Aluminum passenger cars
Diesel Horn Picture
Remove the e unit and wire up the motor to run.
Motor setup for bench test.
A look at the 212 and 1055 Diesel Engines
A look at 216 and 213 Diesel engines
2466wx tender
6466x tender
200 series alcos
Link for a teledyne coupler diagram
Track clips and pliers

Lionel Pre War 
610,612 248
Blue Comet by TwoRail
1682 caboose
make a tin roof
track pliers
137 Station
Single axle trailing truck, steamer
224 engine
o21 manual switch
258 pic and thread
259e revival
1668
1668 motor 
2026 and Cousins

O Scale Crafts

rocketbike rack 
MTH
MTH railsound link
another railsound

Marx
490 Loco
999 steam
LIonel to Marx coupler
Lionel roller on a Marx Truck
Marx Reverse unit


I went throught the 8 pages of 0 threads, I didn't get everthing but it is a start.

HO
Installing a flasher into an Amtrak Engine
Loco wipers
Lighting a coach
Mantua side rod wrench and nutdriver
Fleischmann LOCO
Nails for HO flex track
Tyco Tires
Bach Dieselhttp://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5266
HO Macao
0-8-0 Rivarossi
Tyco Silver Streak
Tyco Chattanooga
Brass rail expansion
Transformer throttle stop


Technical
DC Reverse Circuit
The Reverse board revisited in a step by step on how to build
Update a power supply
LED use
LED Refresher
LED Flasher
LED Flasher parts to show variations
Flasher in a tender
LED strip lights for coaches
LED Flasher Revisited
AC Coach Lighting
Bypass the e unit to test AC motor post #30
Test a 70's 8141 chuff sound tender

AC LED coach lighting
Toy motors
Arc Welder Simulator
immitation strobe light

LED shop Light
End of Line Warning Light

My collection
265t
520
pere Marquette

Other Great Contributions
Build an O gage test station 5D
LED strip lights for a passenger car
The 1122 switch and bulb discussion
Galoob Micro Trains
How to phase a Lionel Tranformer
Weathering Trucks
John's whistle,button controller instruction
John's open passenger car roofs
John's LED strip Diagram


Bakelit electronic train boards


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice compilation, T-Man. I like this all consolidated here to a Sticky "manual" thread. Good work ... I'll put you on the "Ed's rolls" payroll!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think you should double your salary TJ, bump it way up.


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man,

I'm following your lead. Here's a compilation of my pre- and post-war Lionel restoration / project threads ... I think these are generally helpful "under the hood" references for anyone tackling similar work:

*LIONEL PREWAR O* 

Celebrity Look-alike : A Lionel 258 Insider Profile

Lionel 259E Junkyard Dog

Lionel 1681E Tinplate - Peep / Strip Show

Flood Victims ~ Another Junk-Pile 1681 Loco (& Set)

The Cat Lady ~ Lionel 1055E Freight Set with 1681E Loco

Lionel 1668E streamliner - Under the hood

Lionel 1688 ~ Two Types ?

Lionel 1688 Loco -- Second Chances

Lionel # 652 Prewar Gondola

Lionel Junior Transformer Station

*LIONEL POSTWAR O*

Lionel 221 streamliner - under the hood

Lionel 1646 Freight Set, circa 1961, with 233 Loco

Mini Craft Wood Kits

TJ


----------



## novice

All I can say is WOW and thanks - great resources TJ - you the man


----------



## tjcruiser

Many thanks, but ...

I'll deflect my gold star over to T-Man on this thread (and many of its links) ... he's the real inspiration and resource organizer here.

TJ


----------



## T-Man

You are too modest, TJ! Keep up the good work!

Most of this is out of necessity. To find information. My user page, has pages of threads and also pages of attachments. If my memory fails I won't know what to look for! 

Pictures have been preferred for information. I think You Tube should be exploited. One example was the Helix thread. Now, we have never had so many questions on layouts I am sure in You Tube you can find the examples to show and tell. This will build up the video forum too!

I have to work on the links too.


----------



## T-Man

To update, here are some pages with reference manuals.

K-Line

Lionel

Bachmann/Williams

The Williams listings are very limited and are at the bottom of the page of Bachmann manuals.

To get results from these search engines it may be better to be vague than exact. I used "switcher" from a search and found MP-15 in the results.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I typically start out more exact, then if I don't see what I need, start trimming the detail. many times the exact search hits first time.


----------



## T-Man

*Lionel Supplement Manuals*

This is the link.

These are a bear. They are shown in adobe and are a continuing process to add to the original manual started in the MPC era ( 1970-1986). The only way to find something is to down load it and see the index. Now there are over 40 of them and they are more or less added as a sequencve of time to document improvements . Newer ones were published in the early 2000 range.

What I going to do is book mark some of the more uselful pages. If you click a book on the upper left, the pages appear as thumbnails with adobe page numbers. I will use these as the reference.

The O gage switch 602-3010-000 and 602-3011 is on page 29 of Supplement 30.
Supplement 17 is a large index and refers mostly to supplement 1-9
Wiring diagrams are in Supplement 1-9 Page 459 and starts with the DC motor. All the MPC variations are here AC, DC, two and three position e units with wiring diageams.

The bottom of page 460 (16-1) is the classic Ac motor with the three position e unit. Print and frame that picture.

A DC Trolley Diagram is on page 12 of Supplement 31

Page 16 of Supplement has the wiring diagram for the Gantry crane 610-2922-001

This Wiring Diagram is needed to convert a DC to Ac operation by using the electronic e unit. This board has the old number and there is a modern replacement. I believe the wiring color code is the same . Just go to Supplement 21 page 12. Another one that is elusive and should be framed. I did convert my 6181 switcher this way.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

FWIW, I've taken to printing just the pages I'm interested in from the supplements with a PDF writer, that way I have a separately titled document with just the pages I want.


----------



## MD4310

Sometimes I don't find my car or accessory listed when I do a search for product name and number at Lionel's Service Documents page. Is there an overall index anywhere? For instance, I was looking for information and a parts list for a No. 8471 PRR diesel switcher, and I couldn't find anything until I got a tip from a post in this forum.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You can do searches on numbers, but I believe that one is too old. The supplements have an index in the first volume. This particular locomotive hails from the 70's, so it'll most likely be in the first volume as well. Specifically, it's on pages 1-43 & 1-44 of Lionel Parts & Diagrams 1-9 Complete.


----------



## T-Man

*Tag Search for mostly Lionel*

With a tag search, the TAG is a word to help search out different subject matter. What I want to do here is to give some examples of good tags to use. 

The best way is to keep the tag short, the general word first, like track, or clean.

"e unit" is common

"022" for switches that is zero 22

a new one is "track actuator". This is the special track that activates unloading or uncoupling in both O and 027 track. The 6019,UCS and RCS are examples.

"clean" works and has several options.

Another is by the number of the engine or car three or four digits.

The "520" though a specific engine is a good all around thread that can be applied to cleaning and preparing a motor after years of neglect.

"Scout" is common

"2026 will reach a thread of mine that covers the postwar x-6-x engines

"259e" is a favorite
"1668" and "1688" are probably TJ's favorite
or maybe "1681"

Another is "whistle" or "tender"

I am trying to improve the tags so expect more to come.


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man,

Good thinking / post above. As far as I know (???), we can only add TAGS to a thread itself, but not to individual posts within a thread. With that, you'll see that I will frequently edit a post (mine, or someone else's), and add what I call some "Search hit" phrases on the bottom of the post, so that they will be found easily (hopefully) using the Search tool.

However, I do wish that we had a way to add TAGS to any individual post. Hint, hint to Admin!!!

In going forward, as Admin works to merge MTF with their ToyPedia type websites, we'll have a much more in-depth means to tag, reference, and cross-reference threads, posts, subjects, etc. Think of them as "filters" that one can toggle on/off to narrow down a hunt for subject matter.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's possible for the admin (that's you TJ) to enable tags for individual posts using vB.


----------



## tjcruiser

I don't see how, at least not with the Admin tools that I've been given.

I can find my way to a section called Tags, but all I see there is a lengthy list of whatever tag words have already been created. I see no way to add a new Tag association option to any post, rather than just the primary (first) post of a new thread.

Any specific directions on where (in the Admin toolkit) to look?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, it's been better than three years since I was an admin, so I'm a little rusty. Here's the page in the manual that describes using the tags, I forget where they were enabled. I'm not sure I ever had to actually enable them, just manage them a time or two. However, the user should be able to enter them if the option is enabled.

https://www.vbulletin.com/docs/onepage/#item223


----------



## tjcruiser

As I read that, John, and per what I've been seeing, one can only apply Tags to Threads, not to individual posts deep within a thread.

Bummer. Very limiting, I think.

Thanks anyway!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

As I think back, you may be right, it's the thread starter that adds the tags. However, you as a mod or admin can edit the tags for the thread and fix them if necessary.


----------



## tjcruiser

gunrunnerjohn said:


> As I think back, you may be right, it's the thread starter that adds the tags. However, you as a mod or admin can edit the tags for the thread and fix them if necessary.


Ha ha ... In theory, yes, you're right. But in practice, I wouldn't have the time to check and edit every new thread. It's a chore to play Mod enough as it is. However ...

The dialog here certainly emphasizes the point for anyone creating a new thread to choose a few pertinent Tag words prudently.

I wonder how many people actually do that? I'll put my own head on the chopping block here and say that more often than not, I am NOT adding Tags to my new threads.  I'll try to do so more in the future, especially for my fix-it type projects.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## njrailer93

are there any websites that are dedicated to the modern era of lionel?


----------



## T-Man

Lionel carries service documents starting withthe MPC ERA, known as supplements. Their service department would be the place.

Guide Books exists just look at Amazon .com

The Lionel site also has their online catalogs.

We have Gunrunner John,


----------



## njrailer93

i mean something like tandem associates for modern era. where u can look at pics and stuff like that


----------



## tjcruiser

There's the Lionel site itself, with its online service manual database ...

http://www.lionel.com/CustomerService/service-documents/

TJ


----------



## njrailer93

your hitting the nail on the head tj... just not quite there yet. just imagine of you will tandem associates... but from 1969 +. i mean heck if one doesn't exist would anyone be interested in making one?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I know what you're looking for, and Lionel doesn't have great pictures on much of it's stuff, not enough detail.

You'll laugh, but frequently you can find good pictures of specific modern Lionel items on eBay, just search on the model number. Leave off the 6- and just search for *Lionel xxxxx* with *xxxxx *being the Lionel part number.


----------



## tjcruiser

Yup ... I see now what you're hoping for. Me too! But I'm not aware of a site like that ... cross-referenced photos and descriptions of locos, rolling stock, sets, etc.

I wonder if copyright protections for the current ownership/management of Lionel would precude some 3rd party from creating an online compilation of post-1969 Lionel catalogs, sets offered, etc.?

The same is not true (as far as I know) for pre-1969 stuff, as that former version of Lionel is no longer a functioning business entity.

My fuzzy-informed thinking, anyway ...

TJ


----------



## njrailer93

i mean i would love to create a website like that. but i couldn't do it alone.


----------



## T-Man

*Electrical supply*

A thread by video Bruce on supply links Some we know but a great thread.

ALso find it on a tag seach ' supply links electrica l'.


----------



## callmeIshmael2

On behalf of people new or not long to this great site, or even older guys like me who have been around the block, but not long enough to know the way all around, I thank you for this great series of links, T-Man. Today, you are the man! Smart people will take special note of this page, for now and the future...


----------



## liam's_dad

*What happened to Olsens?*

Hi all, I've been lurking here a while absorbing as much info as I can, and just recently purchased a Lionel 1061 steam locomotive in 0-4-0. from what I've read it is a entry level "scout" from 1963 or so, probably not real collectible, but it was cheap enough, and needed a good home. Since I have a newborn son, I'd like to make a shelf layout to run the walls of his room, it should do nicely for that. Now I've been looking for a parts breakdown to get brushes and such for it, and I've read on here that Olsenstoys is the place for the lionel library. However I can not get to their website via any links posted here. Google is no help so far. Are they still operating? If they are not, does anyone here have any advice on where to find a downloadable numbered parts diagram for this engine? Any help would be appreciated. By the way, all the information posted has been great, really awesome for a new guy like me, thank you all very much!!!


----------



## Big Ed

liam's_dad said:


> Hi all, I've been lurking here a while absorbing as much info as I can, and just recently purchased a Lionel 1061 steam locomotive in 0-4-0. from what I've read it is a entry level "scout" from 1963 or so, probably not real collectible, but it was cheap enough, and needed a good home. Since I have a newborn son, I'd like to make a shelf layout to run the walls of his room, it should do nicely for that. Now I've been looking for a parts breakdown to get brushes and such for it, and I've read on here that Olsenstoys is the place for the lionel library. However I can not get to their website via any links posted here. Google is no help so far. Are they still operating? If they are not, does anyone here have any advice on where to find a downloadable numbered parts diagram for this engine? Any help would be appreciated. By the way, all the information posted has been great, really awesome for a new guy like me, thank you all very much!!!


After the hurricane blew by their site was messed up for a while.
They come and go, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Olsen's was up a couple of days ago, seems like they're down right now. Usually, sometime Monday they'll get the server going again, check back tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## liam's_dad

thank you fellas for the information. I do appreciate it!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks like they're back on-line. 

Olsen's Toy Train Library


----------



## Big Ed

Nothing on the 1061, I guess the 1060 is about the same.
He better hurry.


----------



## Dano

Stupid question from a noobee, Lionel service station sets, why are they called that?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They are train sets that were produced by Lionel many years ago for sale through the hobby stores that were authorized Lionel Service Stations (repaired Lionel trains).


----------



## Dano

Thanks Gunny, not an answer that I thought of!
Dan.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

When I had this question some time back, I had to search for it too.


----------



## dlbraly

LOL, it would take 6 months to chase all the links in this thread.
Guess I have some reading to do.


----------



## T-Man

From reading your other posts, own modern Lionel. Those diagrams are in the Lionel Supplements, over 45 of them. They have an index but no search feature. 1-9 is from the MPC era of 1969 to 1980, give or take a few. They are save able and printable too.


----------



## dlbraly

dlbraly said:


> LOL, it would take 6 months to chase all the links in this thread.
> Guess I have some reading to do.


Correction, the more I read, the more info I find.
WAY longer than 6 months.

Thanks for all the good info. :appl:


----------



## Chuck Singer

Hi guys
Wonder if anyone can help,in my Greenberg repair and operating Manuel it makes mention of the worm Gear well on a 736,681,671 etc. being filled with lubricant it makes no mention anywhere what to use in the well does anyone know ,I would guess 90 wt gear oil but that is a guess 
Thanks
Chuck Singer


----------



## Kwikster

The best lube there is Lucas "red-n-tacky" grease. A thin film will do. Plain ordinary 10/5w-30/40 works for all other lube needs. 

Carl


----------



## Chuck Singer

Thanks for the info,however why did it say the well is filled with lubricant ,or was that info way back then prior to the lubes we have available today
Chuck


----------



## Big Ed

Chuck Singer said:


> Thanks for the info,however why did it say the well is filled with lubricant ,or was that info way back then prior to the lubes we have available today
> Chuck



Grease is a form of lubricant.
Lube is lube it comes in many different forms.
The lube Lionel used way back then worked OK in the beginning, but as the years go on it got harder then cement causing all kinds of problems.


----------



## Chuck Singer

Thanks,
So if I understand this correctly they actually filled up that well with grease, makes sense I have seen them with that concrete like substance in the well, it did not make any sense to fill it with something like rear end 90wt,every time it went on its side it would be a mess ,so the best. Thing to do now is grease it up good
Thanks for the answer
Chuck


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm using Lucas Red-n-Tacky nowadays, seems to work well and really stick. I don't fill the whole well however, there's no point. The stuff that's away from the gears never makes it to the gears anyway.


----------



## tjcruiser

Here's two more helpful O threads:

Lionel Postwar Car Numbering Scheme:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=26797


Lionel Prewar and Postwar Loco / Tender Pairing Lists

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=26740


TJ


----------



## T-Man

*Lionel interchangeable parts listing*

Teledoc: thread of Lionel prewar interchangeable parts

The thread

Edit: Fixed Link


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> Teledoc: thread of Lionel prewar interchangeable parts
> 
> The thread


T-Man, I tried your link twice and it is not working...on my end?
This is?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=37538

These might be better in your locked sticky help thread somewhere?
More organized and easier to find?


----------



## teledoc

Big Ed, I just did the same, and the link doesn't work on my end.

I have Loco/Wheel info for Postwar on paper, but need to type it out in Excel, before I upload it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I fixed his link.


----------



## teledoc

GRJ, thanks for fixing the link. The main purpose of creating these list, is so people can find part numbers in one place, without constant searches. Not all dealers have all the parts, and only Olsen's has photos of a lot of their parts. Once you have a correct part number, just check your favorite supplier, and see if they have it. I know there is a post listing the most popular Parts dealers, which is also a bonus. Just like having the info at a few mouse clicks!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's a great idea, I'm all for it.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I fixed his link.



You da man!

Cigar lady is on her way. 
I made it small so TJ might not see it.


----------



## teledoc

*"O" gauge PDF files combined*

I want to get the recent posts about Lionel "O" gauge lists/charts, and associated articles combined into this one post, so that it is all in one place. Hopefully this will make it easier to check for information. Number *2* was the original listing, from an old issue of CTT magazine, that had a couple of mistakes/omissions, which I corrected with updated correct info in #5 of the lists below. Hope it makes it easier to find what you want.

*1.*
View attachment Lionel Prewar Wheels & Axles O27 and O.pdf


*2.*
View attachment Original Lionel Postwar tender.PDF


*3.*
View attachment Prewar Tender Lists.pdf


*4.*
View attachment Postwar car numbering scheme.pdf


*5.*
View attachment Lionel-Postwar-Loco-Tender-Pairings.pdf


*6.*
View attachment Lionel-Prewar-Loco-Tender-Pairings.pdf


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

WOW, that's a nice collection! Great work!


----------



## teledoc

*Whistles for Prewar & Postwar information*

Quite a few questions arise for information about getting Lionel whistles working properly, and how to wire them, maintain them, etc. Here is a link taken from Olsen Toy Train Parts explaining just about anything you need to know to get them working, and what to do.

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=1065

You can go to Olsen's website to look at it yourself, or you can just download this link, for your own use. It explains a lot.


----------



## Bobbie

here are some manuals on trains that I have collected 
first up is Williams and then MTH hope this helps out


----------



## Bobbie

here are some more the last post would not allow me to put anymore in


----------



## Frankfordjunction

*New to using this forum but this material is impressive.*

Thanks to everyone who contributed. I'll be lurking around from now on, for sure.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's a guide to the modern Legacy wiring, there is a dearth of good information on modern Legacy internals, so this is a very useful guide. 

Legacy RCMC & RailSounds LITE Guide.pdf

Here's just one sample page.


----------



## GlennL

I have a 70's version 8304 engine. 
The rear truck has a curved end that slips into a lead looking piece attached to the rear of the motor. I can't seem to locate that piece that will keep the back wheels attached to the engine. Anyone know a number or where to find? It is not on the supplement Lionel document pages for the engine. 
Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Pictures always help.  Are you talking about the trailing truck? I'm trying to visualize what "curved piece" you're talking about. Is the whole truck and drawbar loose?


----------



## T-Man

The plain 8040-15 will fit. (Just scroll up on the supplement page 3-11 on the supplement))Part is not available from Lionel. You will need to find a parts engine. If you modify the part and cut the wheels off it may fit your part.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Is there a primer on oiling locomotives and tenders?


----------



## tjcruiser

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Is there a primer on oiling locomotives and tenders?


See Post 1 ... with link to Lionel O/O27 Manuals. There, "How to Care for Trains ..." has basic info on lube, etc.

Many guys here prefer 5W-30 motor oil ... doesn't gum up over time.


----------



## Booly15

*motor oil*



tjcruiser said:


> See Post 1 ... with link to Lionel O/O27 Manuals. There, "How to Care for Trains ..." has basic info on lube, etc.
> 
> Many guys here prefer 5W-30 motor oil ... doesn't gum up over time.


Thats a great idea, so anywhere where oil is suggested?


----------



## tjcruiser

Any parts that move, rotate, or slide against one another.

I will use a TINY drop of the 5W-30 oil on my armature face and on my e-unit piston, too. Somewhat sacrilege, but it works OK for me, and keeps things quiet.


----------



## BillmNYC

I noticed that the Thor's trains site linked to early on in the first page is now redirecting to an Indonesian lottery site. Maybe the person is no longer maintaining the site? If someone has the ability to edit it it might be a good idea. 

Worst case I think I know the manual it is linking to and could probably scan it and put it up somewhere more permanent.


----------



## T-Man

Thank you it is fixed. I will add the pdf for the 1956 manual which is searchable and recently posted for us by a generous member Quietman. I just cannot find the post!!!!!!


----------



## Millstonemike

T-Man said:


> Thank you it is fixed. I will add the pdf for the 1956 manual which is searchable and recently posted for us by a generous member Quietman. I just cannot find the post!!!!!!


----------



## Refugee

thortrains link on page 1 of this thread is obsolete, here's the correct site




__





O / O27 Operating Manual






www.thortrains.us


----------



## Millstonemike

T-Man said:


> ....


See post #90. Could you update the original link?


----------



## T-Man

Post one updated. Some hijinx there. There url showed correctly but redirected somehow.

The site is not secure and could be redirected easily. Any chance to save it like the olsen site?


----------



## Millstonemike

I'll try. But I'm on a new PC and forget the name of the copy s/w GRJ recommended.


gunrunnerjohn said:


> ....





T-Man said:


> Post one updated. Some hijinx there. There url showed correctly but redirected somehow.
> 
> The site is not secure and could be redirected easily. Any chance to save it like the olsen site?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Millstonemike said:


> I'll try. But I'm on a new PC and forget the name of the copy s/w GRJ recommended.


HTTrack Website Copier


----------



## Millstonemike

Here's the Link: *Basic O / O-27 Manuals* zip file.

*How to get it:* Download the ZIP from my Google drive. Save it where you want on your PC. Then unZip the file (Google recommends apps if you need). A folder named "Basic O / O27 Manuals" will be created along with all it's contents and subfolders.

*How to use it:* Look in the new folder for "Index" and double click it (click the pic). Your default browser will open with the top directory web page with links to the various manuals.


----------



## T-Man

got it


----------

